# Back 2.5" of DLP RPTV -- Not Supported ??



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I found a stand that has compartments for my equipment, but it is only 15.5" deep. My t.v. is a 65" dlp and it is 18" deep.
For those of you that have owned one you'll know that it is not a square back side.

It is very stable, but....
Is this a terrible idea? A nightmare waiting to happen?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think it would be a problem as long as it's stable like you say... and as long as it's balanced well.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Cool....because it works perfectly with my equipment requirements. It is very sturdy, I was just trying to rock/tip it and it would take a good jolt to knock it over.
It is perfectly level and the front edge is aligned with the front edge of the stand.


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Matt, you could always tether it to the wall, just to be sure.

Just take a decent size screw with a decent size head and a decent sized washer and drill it into a stud in the wall (about even with the top of the TV). 

Then, take a piece if picture-hanging wire, loop it through an appropriate place on the back of the TV (some even have dedicated loops molded into the TV back...others you can loop it around the air vent slots), and then tie the cable around the screw head. The wire doesn't need to be completely taut, but should have very little slack.

It's a $2 way to insure that if someone ever does start to tip the set, it will be caught by the cable and stay on the video stand. So, you won't have to worry about it inadvertently tumbling to the floor. 

Of course, you can also buy a kit, if you want to pay a lot more for the same functionality.

Jim


----------

